# Here's Something You Don't See That Often..........



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

........a Seiko 7A38-6020 in new old stock condition.

Its a nice size at 43mm diameter, 43 lug to lug and 13mm thick.

I love the colour combination and the dial layout, the case has a satin finish as does the bracelet.

Derek


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Now that I do like.







Very much.







Looks just so right somehow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Me too ,looks coo mate


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I can't believe I've never owned a Seiko. I like so much there - especially the small red hands


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now that is cool


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you don't half find some nice ones mate


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice indeed









Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, very cool. Love those subdial hands!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks proper chunky! very nice dial and hands!

I take it the chrono hands reset as factory spec?


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

love the shape and finish of the case/bracelet... not a fan of red though but see where it's heading... however, those sub dial hands look like condoms!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I have never seen this one before; looks great! Thank you for sharing!

all the best

Jan


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Simply Stunning


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, it may become a watch box queen











rev said:


> Looks proper chunky! very nice dial and hands!
> 
> I take it the chrono hands reset as factory spec?


Sure do Rev, everything runs great.

Regards

Derek


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have to admit never seen one of those, it's really does looks like it's NOS. I wish Seiko would remake some of there older catalogue









As for those sub dial hands, now they are


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's a pretty stunning looking watch. I haven't seen one of those before.

I'm really quite taken with the dial and hands. Are they supposed to be tuning forks?


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

Jonmurgie said:


> love the shape and finish of the case/bracelet... not a fan of red though but see where it's heading... however, those sub dial hands look like condoms!!!!










That's soooo true







I love the watch though.


----------

